# Mars Curiosity Rover Lands On... Mars



## Telcontar (Aug 6, 2012)

Just spent the last hour or so geeking out about this. Anybody else watching the feed/following the news? Amazing that, once again, we have put an explorer on another planet. This one is big, nuclear-powered, and stuffed with science experiments.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 6, 2012)

We were watching it here. Very exciting.

Also, this:


----------



## Chilari (Aug 6, 2012)

I missed it due to having to have a shower and get ready for work, and it just so happened that the shower was badly timed. But I have been geeking out about this all day. I find it incredible that we as a civilisation are capable of landing a car-sized fully automated science lab on a planet 14 lightminutes away using a parachute and a hover-crane. We are living in a future that fifty years ago could scarcely be dreamed of. And now there is a real posibility that we who are alive today might one day see the start of a permanently manned Mars base. It blows my mind what science, hard work and a little curiosity* can do sometimes.

*pun completely intended.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 6, 2012)

Be warned, Benjamin Clayborne:


----------

